# Bubble counter issues



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I am having issues with my bubble counter. After working well for about two months, it started to slowly take on water. I clamped off the line, emptied the counter and then hooked eveyrhting back up. When i did this it filled right back up. Any ideas how to prevent this? I am toying with the idea of cutting some line and just mounting the bubble coutner on the back of the tank about even with the water line, but that isnt as convent to look at when adjusting the count. I noticed when the counter fills up the Co2 seems to run slower and my ppm is lower, am i missing something?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

It sounds like you need a check valve on your CO2 tubing. I think I've seen them at Jack's before.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

A standard check valve may not work for a long time. It sounds to me your seal is bad. Are the washers in correctly? Is the bubble counter tight?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Sean,

Post a pic of your bubble counter for everyone if you can. I know it is not the standard one that comes with all-in-one regulators, but I can't picture it right now. That should help everyone with suggestions but I think Rob is on the right track with the check valve and you may want to give one a try.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Its the aqua medic i beleive(this is off top my head, i will figure it out later). I think the check valve is the way to go, ill check jacks later if i can.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> It sounds like you need a check valve on your CO2 tubing. I think I've seen them at Jack's before.


It is justs a standard check valve?

I am thinking about taking the bubble counter out and just running the same valve possition i had before because i have the milwalki(sp) monitor.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes, just a standard check valve. You'd cut the tubing somewhere and put it in between. Try that before giving up on your bubble counter.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I picked up a check valve from Meijer today for $1.29. Until now, I have not had a check valve on either of my pressurized systems. I'll let everybody know how it goes.

Any luck yet, Sean?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I got one from AA last weekend for about the same. Works great. They did say because its plastic, it will last only about 8 months.


----------

